# Skiles is gone!!!



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

> USA Today's Sam Amick reported Monday night that the Bucks and Scott Skiles will part ways.


Link soon

I am so happy right now


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

About ****ing time. Bring in Phil! 


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Yup... Phil has just been biding time to get his dream job here in milwaukee...we could offer phil jackson ownership and he wouldnt come within 100 miles of this team


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

per jsonline 



> Jim Boylan will take over as interim coach of the team beginning with Tuesday's home game against Phoenix, the source indicated.


That just kinda ruined my night


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> per jsonline
> 
> 
> 
> That just kinda ruined my night


Yep, just ask the Bulls how well that worked for them.

I'd thought they'd wait until the end of the season to do this, and possibly Hammond.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ha, Boylan.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Wait, you guys expected this Milwaukee team to be better than .500 this season? I figured they would win maybe 30 games with this roster. I think Skiles has them over-performing... just like he has done with basically every team he has ever coached. He gets the most out of his personnel. Why do you guys dislike him so much?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

His rotations are maddening.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> His rotations are maddening.


Rotations are always what piss off loyal fans of the team who watch most of their games as opposed to guys like me who have seen them play 4 or 5 times this year. I can understand that, but I still don't think this team has underachieved this season.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Rotations are always what piss off loyal fans of the team who watch most of their games as opposed to guys like me who have seen them play 4 or 5 times this year. I can understand that, but I still don't think this team has underachieved this season.


If you look at any bucks win this year it usually involves one of or both of Jennings or Ellis going off. Those guys can win a game by themselves at times, but they can be equally as bad for the team when their shot isnt falling... hence a .500 record


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/players09-qq8a36h-186114351.html

reaction from the team:



> Ersan Ilyasova:
> 
> "It's not easy, but sometimes change motivates a person." . . .
> 
> "It's not a big deal whether you start or not. My main concern always was with the minutes. I didn't expect to play less than what it was last year. It didn't motivate me well. Now with Jim Boylan as head coach, we had a good conversation in the morning. I'm really looking forward to it and I will try to bring everything I've got so we can be successful as a team."


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> If you look at any bucks win this year it usually involves one of or both of Jennings or Ellis going off. Those guys can win a game by themselves at times, but they can be equally as bad for the team when their shot isnt falling... hence a .500 record


Right. This team's personnel is structure in such a way that one of those two guys (and a lot of times both) has to dominate in the scoring column for them to have a chance to win. I don't necessarily blame the coach as much as the GM for that set of circumstances.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Right. This team's personnel is structure in such a way that one of those two guys (and a lot of times both) has to dominate in the scoring column for them to have a chance to win. I don't necessarily blame the coach as much as the GM for that set of circumstances.


I think hammond deserves more blame then skiles to be honest. When you look at his moves with the bucks its mind blowing ( joe alexander, richard jefferson, john salmons, corey maggette, stephen jackson, drew gooden as a small sample) the bucks are actually looking to extend this clown while skiles takes all the blame. They both need to go not just one, you cant have a gm who puts together a terrible team and a coach the players dont like working together. Skiles was definitely hammonds scapegoat


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Wait, you guys expected this Milwaukee team to be better than .500 this season? I figured they would win maybe 30 games with this roster. I think Skiles has them over-performing... just like he has done with basically every team he has ever coached. He gets the most out of his personnel. Why do you guys dislike him so much?


I've discovered that 90% of fans hate the coach on their favorite team.


----------

